# Où acheter un Powerbook neuf



## olivemax (1 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

Est-il encore possible d'acheter quelque part un powerbook G4 neuf (ou même un Ibook G4 un peu gonflé).
Ou dois-je me contenter d'une occas?
J'en ai besoin pour faire tourner un soft Nikon, qui ne fonctionne pas sous les mactel (bravo la synergie!!).

merci


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

es tu sur que ton soft ne fonctionne pas sur un mac inte via rosettal? quel est le nom de ce soft?


----------



## ficelle (1 Octobre 2008)

si c'est le soft qui pilote d'anciens coolscan (Nikon scanview 4 ?)firewire, je confirme qu'il ne tourne pas sur mac intel...


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

ficelle a dit:


> si c'est le soft qui pilote d'anciens coolscan (Nikon scanview 4 ?)firewire, je confirme qu'il ne tourne pas sur mac intel...



Tu as essayé car (en théorie) les logiciels non UB passe par l'émulateur Rosetta. par exemple Office 2004 !


----------



## ficelle (1 Octobre 2008)

si je dis que je confirme, c'est que j'ai testé


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

Bien dans ce cas, trouver un PB neuf me parait compliqué. as tu été dans la rubrique petite annonce? Tu dois pourvoir y trouver une bonne occasion.


----------



## olivemax (2 Octobre 2008)

pour info, je souhaite utiliser un WT3 nikon pour un D200, c'est un transmetteur sans fil qui fonctionne en ad-hoc (du boitier au mac) comme un wi-fi ou en ftp via internet. Cela permet d'envoyer les images du reflex directement sur le bureau.

Après plusieurs essais contradictoires, ni moi, ni le revendeur (pourtant Premium Apple et Nikon agrée) n'a pu le faire fonctionner avec mon imac intel. Sur la doc nikon, il est bien précisé que ça marche qu'avec les PPC g4 ou g5 et encore sous tiger, le revendeur m'avait soutenu qu'avec rosetta c'était ok, je demande toujours à voir
Je ne sais même pas comme on voit que cet émulateur fonctionne ou pas

Je préférerais un powerbook neuf car je suis pro et donc je récupère la tva et j'ai du mal a évaluer le prix réel d'un mac selon sa config ou même à juger de son état.

merci


----------



## Emmanuel94 (2 Octobre 2008)

l'arrêt de la commercialisation des PB date maintenant de plus de 2 ans, et je ne pense pas qu'un quelconque revendeur en ai gardé en stock pendant cette durée.

Pour les PB, il reste les annonces sur ce site ou sur eBay, actuellement j'en ai un à vendre, mais comme il s'agit d'un PB 12' cela ne conviendra pas à un photographe.

Pour le prix c'est variable de 400 à 700 , suivant la configuration et l'état de la machine.

maintenant il sera sûrement moins cher de changer le périphérique que de racheter une machine pour l'utiliser.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Octobre 2008)

un neuf tu ne trouveras pas
il est dejà parfois difficile de trouver tel  mac quelques mois après son arrêt officiel , alors  2 ans et demi....
(arrêt de prod  dernier powerbookG4 av 2006 dernier ibookG4 mai2006)


----------



## mandareene (5 Octobre 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> l
> 
> Pour les PB, il reste les annonces sur ce site ou sur eBay, actuellement j'en ai un à vendre, mais comme il s'agit d'un PB 12' cela ne conviendra pas à un photographe.



Il m'interesserait peut etre....?


----------

